# I Don't Have Time for My Tarantula Anymore



## Vanessa (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking on Kijiji this morning and that is the reason being given for someone selling their tarantula. Just one tarantula - not a collection of 100 - one tarantula that they don't have the time for. Who the hell doesn't have the time to take care of one tarantula?
I cannot tell from the photo what species it is, could be a B. albo or vagans, and they apparently have no clue either. They are selling this unsexed juvenile/sub-adult for $150. 
I guess it could be worse... they could decide to neglect it to death and they still might do that when they realize that they aren't getting any money for it, let alone what they're asking.
This is why I don't want anything to do with breeding or selling tarantulas and why I refuse to pressure anyone else to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 21, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Looking on Kijiji this morning and that is the reason being given for someone selling their tarantula. Just one tarantula - not a collection of 100 - one tarantula that they don't have the time for. Who the hell doesn't have the time to take care of one tarantula?


Someone who thinks you can tame a tarantula and thinks they are neglecting it by not holding it everyday. There's a lot of ... not well informed... people out there. And that's about as nice a way as I can say what I'm thinking.


VanessaS said:


> This is why I don't want anything to do with breeding or selling tarantulas and why I refuse to pressure anyone else to.


I'm not sure how you're linking breeding/selling and "pressure anyone else to" together. If you don't want to breed or sell because you can't verify that every single tarantula will be well-cared for, that's understandable, but there would be no tarantulas for you or anyone else to buy without people who *do* breed and sell. People who can't care for a pet won't care where they get that pet from. They'll go to Petco or Craigslist or anywhere else they can get what they want, when they want it; there is no stopping them. 

It's like people who say "Never buy a new car" are forgetting that if that advice was heeded by everyone, cars would never be used, and now no one is buying a car because they've made what they want unattainable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ledzeppelin (Nov 21, 2016)

Ah cmon, having no time is just an excuse for : "I got tired of it" .. Having one tarantula is virtually the same time consuming as having i don't know.. five.. Depends which species, but even having 5 pokies is not time consuming.. once, maybe twice a week you toss in a roach/crix.. w/e, refill the water dish and press 3 times on a spray bottle.. Having one cat is more time and money consuming than having 20 T's ... bigots!!!!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ledzeppelin (Nov 21, 2016)

oh just a clarification of my comparison between owning 20 t's and owning one cat -> breeding own feeders is a must for this comparison to work  even though I think that cat eats more food in a week than 20 dubia roaches cost I guess.. At least in my country


----------



## Rittdk01 (Nov 21, 2016)

Having one beagle is as time consuming as 100 tarantulas (or so I would imagine).  I have 5 adults, 4 juveniles and 6 or so slings.  I check the water, poop and feeder parts every day...and that takes me ten minutes.  I normally spend an hour or so, but that's just looking at them mostly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 21, 2016)

You never know what's going on in people's lives. I am no longer required to be on the road for my job like I used to be. However, if I was told I had to be, with the amount of time that it required, I'd have to sell off all my Ts. I'm single and it would be impossible to find anyone to care for them while I was on the road.

Most likely they just got bored but there could be other issues as well. In the end, I'd rather them sale the unwanted pet rather than neglect it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Helpful 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 21, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Having one beagle is as time consuming as 100 tarantulas (or so I would imagine).  I have 5 adults, 4 juveniles and 6 or so slings.  I check the water, poop and feeder parts every day...and that takes me ten minutes.  I normally spend an hour or so, but that's just looking at them mostly


I'm around 100 inverts, and three roach colonies, so that's more time consuming than 10 or 20. Especially with 60ish slings to care for. But in terms of "Needs daily interaction," the dogs trump all others, hands down. Needy little furballs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2016)

It depends on your priorities and responsibilities in life. I never fault anyone who is looking for a better home than they think they are providing for an animal.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 21, 2016)

People are pressured all the time to mate their males with complete strangers. Not even established breeders who do have a network of people that they sell to that they have relationships with. Personally, I would rather have one life, that of my male, unfulfilled than 50 of his offspring die before they can even reach maturity.
And while I agree that trying to find your animals a good home sure does beat letting them die of neglect - trying to make $150 off an unsexed, unknown species, of tarantula is not doing what is in their best interest. One tarantula takes less than an hour a month time out of your day and that includes going to the store and buying some food for them. It is a negligible amount of time and it is shameful that a person can't find that time for a living creature who deserves it. A creature who they have a responsibility to and who relies on them entirely for every aspect of their well being.
I'm no spring chicken and I think about what will happen to some of mine... many of mine. I think about what I would do if, God forbid, I couldn't look after them anymore. Personally, I am lucky to have a handful of local people who I know somewhat and I would be giving them my collection for free.
I would rather do that than make a cent from selling them to strangers.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Kymura (Nov 21, 2016)

Just nonsense, I agree that they are doing right in getting rid of it if they don't want it, but to my way of thinking they simply got tired of it. 
I'm in extremely bad health, I manage my forty with zero issues along with my 3 species of hissers and the silly dubia. That's not counting the menagerie of mammals we 'rescue'. It's simply to make themselves sound better and hopefully make a few dollars.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oreo (Nov 21, 2016)

Point taken, especially since the species is unknown. If they have other stressors in their life, they may believe there's not enough time to care for a living creature. 

So you're buying it, right?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 21, 2016)

I try and buy Craigslist tarantulas when they pop up. They almost always ask for ridiculous prices like that - I'm up front and offer $20 for the spider. An unsexed, unknown species is lucky to be worth that much. More often than not, they take the money. I've got more than a couple spiders that are unknown species. I consider it an adoption agency, and my little unknown/hybrid corner is growing slowly but surely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I try and buy Craigslist tarantulas when they pop up. They almost always ask for ridiculous prices like that - I'm up front and offer $20 for the spider. An unsexed, unknown species is lucky to be worth that much. More often than not, they take the money. I've got more than a couple spiders that are unknown species. I consider it an adoption agency, and my little unknown/hybrid corner is growing slowly but surely.


I do the same thing. Oftentimes, they bought the spider from a pet store and way overpaid to begin with. When you explain to them the reality of the situation, they are often happy for the spider to go to an experienced home for little to no money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 21, 2016)

No, I won't be buying them. They are an hour drive, one way, from the city and there are plenty of others very close by that I would consider before driving that distance - even if they were giving them away for free.
Unfortunately, they live in an area that is not known for it's affluence. There has been a gorgeous adult female A. avic for sale in the exact same city, enclosure included, for $100 and she hasn't managed to sell her. That seller is screening thoroughly though and is only selling to someone with experience. 
An unknown sex, unknown species has a slim to none chance of being purchased. It bothers me what is going to happen to the spider if they can't sell it.


----------



## chanda (Nov 22, 2016)

While I agree that "I got bored with it" is highly probable as the real reason they are getting rid of it, there are other, equally plausible scenarios. I've heard the same reason cited for getting rid of pets, when what the seller really means is "My kid REALLY wanted this (animal) and promised to take care it every day, but he/she isn't taking care of it and I don't have the time/ interest/inclination (or am afraid of it.)"


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 22, 2016)

I really feel sorry for the poor T in this situation.  While they don't have emotions they do get the receiving end of poor conditions that makes their life a miserable one.  Too many people completely misunderstand the purpose of a tarantula.  The people who love plant life and aquariums should be the ones who would also love a tarantula but instead we have people who expect this T to be doing things all the time and want to be held like a pet which is the opposite of what T's want to provide.

I have 60 T's with 50 of them as slings and do this while working 60+ hours per week on my job along with occasional work travel.  Everything is about "what" you want to do with your available time unless it is some exceptional situation like health issues, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 22, 2016)

Someone asked a question on the forum a few months ago along the lines of - are tarantulas priced too high to encourage new people to the hobby?
My answer was that they are priced far too low and there are far too many available. If they only cost someone $10 - then that is going to be how much their lives are worth. Their lives hold far more value to me.
I have the species and the quantity that I do because they are available anyway. If there were half as many available, and they were far higher in price, I would be much happier. That weeds out a lot of the people who aren't prepared for the commitment that they carry and aren't prepared to care for them the way that they deserve to be cared for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 22, 2016)

I like how everyone reads a simple for sale posting and automatically knows another person's life. You don't know this person. Anything you might think you glean of their life based on a for sale post is just really just speculation. I see this all the time. I've often seen people read a FB posts and make judgments on other people as if they know everything the other person is facing. You don't know, I don't know. Making up some narrative to fit what you want to believe has happened is kinda lame.

When I was on the road for work it was often for weeks (up to 3) at the time. So, yes, I would have to get rid of my Ts were that to happen regardless of how much I enjoy keeping them. Lucky for me that is not likely to happen.

Yes, people often get pets only to find they are unwilling to care for them. I don't like it but it happens. I've ended up with several pets because their owners didn't want to care for them any longer.

As far as the price, if they are selling it with an enclosure and other things it's not unreasonable to ask for more than the T alone is worth. It's like any other listing on for sale sites. Everyone often places it priced higher and you work out a price using haggle skills. It's like this with everything (not just pets) and if you pay listing price for something on site like that you're kinda cheating yourself.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 22, 2016)

You have some good points, but I am not exactly assuming anything. My original post was a rant over the fact that someone out there is rehousing a tarantula based on 'not having the time' and that is the lamest, most ridiculous, excuse ever when they take less than an hour a month to care of one individual. Where the conversation has led to doesn't change the original post and the reasoning behind it. 
The ad clearly states the following... 
"We are selling our tarantula as we do not have the time for him he is good with bei g handled and good with kids. We are not sure on what kind he is tho. He comes with tank and food."
Could they be lying to cover other circumstances for getting rid of the tarantula? Sure. But when the ad says we don't have the hour a month it takes to take care of one tarantula, and we didn't feel they were worth the effort to even find out what species he is, then it really doesn't leave room for too many assumptions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (Nov 22, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> "We are selling our tarantula as we do not have the time for him he is good with bei g handled and good with kids.


You have got to be kidding me. Good with kids? This sentence is so idiotic im laughing histerically


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 22, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I like how everyone reads a simple for sale posting and automatically knows another person's life. You don't know this person. Anything you might think you glean of their life based on a for sale post is just really just speculation. I see this all the time. I've often seen people read a FB posts and make judgments on other people as if they know everything the other person is facing. You don't know, I don't know. Making up some narrative to fit what you want to believe has happened is kinda lame.
> 
> When I was on the road for work it was often for weeks (up to 3) at the time. So, yes, I would have to get rid of my Ts were that to happen regardless of how much I enjoy keeping them. Lucky for me that is not likely to happen.
> 
> ...


I think you are right in general.  There are too many people who love to judge other people's lives without looking in the mirror.  I think all of us are guilty at times.

But this is just for a single T.  If they are having to travel for extended time periods I would hope they would give away the T if they can't take care of it properly due to not being present.  It is also very possible that the individual is misinformed on care for their tarantula and is spending extra time trying to meet humidity and temperature precision levels that are on our favorite care sheet sites.

Edit* not sure how this  got above my quote but it wasn't meant to be there


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 22, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> You have some good points, but I am not exactly assuming anything. My original post was a rant over the fact that someone out there is rehousing a tarantula based on 'not having the time' and that is the lamest, most ridiculous, excuse ever when they take less than an hour a month to care of one individual. Where the conversation has led to doesn't change the original post and the reasoning behind it.
> The ad clearly states the following...
> "We are selling our tarantula as we do not have the time for him he is good with bei g handled and good with kids. We are not sure on what kind he is tho. He comes with tank and food."
> Could they be lying to cover other circumstances for getting rid of the tarantula? Sure. But when the ad says we don't have the hour a month it takes to take care of one tarantula, and we didn't feel they were worth the effort to even find out what species he is, then it really doesn't leave room for too many assumptions.


Over half the pets on Craigslist are being flipped. The ad has such little information and most of it being  wrong suggests a flipper. I hate CL anymore for anything. So many people found a new career flipping, in this case, at the animal's expense. Dog and puppy flipping on CL is out of control. 
I wouldn't bail this person out or let them profit. You can't save the world.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 22, 2016)

There are a lot of things that there is no way for anyone to know based on that listing. 

A college friend of my Niece posted an ad on FB a few months back. The ad stated: 
I have a small beagle puppy I can no longer care for. I'd like to get him a good home and am asking for X amount.

She got flooded by posts from a lot of people informing her that puppies grow up and if she was unwilling to care for one she should have not got the pet. Along with all kinds of other posts that were pretty much the same thing - about her being a bad owner not caring for for the poor animal.

What had actually happened was, like my Niece, she was working a full time job while attending college to pay for a place to live and food for her and the puppy. She lost her job and didn't know if she was even going to be able to remain in school much less be able to care for a puppy. All these people made judgments on her based on what they thought was a given. They were all wrong.

Is this the case with the above post? We don't know. Again, there is no way from a small post to know what someone's life is like. _They are selling a pet not giving you their life history._ If you feel they should give the pet away -- well that a different argument and ultimately up to them. Just like it is up to you whether or not to buy. 

I'm not looking to get into some heated argument over this. Last time something like this post happened people got angry and feelings got hurt. 

I just ask that people take into consideration that they don't know everything that is going on in other people's lives at any given moment.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 22, 2016)

I'd argue that someone working full time and attending school doesn't have time for a puppy and had no business getting one in the first place.

People make judgements all the time. That's how we navigate the world, how we decide where to go and what to do and who to trust.

People who don't want Internet strangers judging them shouldn't post ads online. Use word of mouth or ask friends/family for help. Just because the Internet exists doesn't mean it has to be used. People managed to rehome pets and do all manner of other things before the Internet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 22, 2016)

The price goes a long way in making judgement on the persons intent. When it looks like a big payday, ie 150 dollars for a 20 dollar tarantula, well it's easy to see "Flipper". I pass no judgement on your niece. People get in over their head, people's situations change. Stuff happens. Profits over the pet is my issue. If you love it, place it in a good home or at least try to use good judgement when doing do. It's off topic, but seeing mix breed dogs on CL for 100's of dollars is sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## clive 82 (Nov 22, 2016)

ledzeppelin said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Good with kids? This sentence is so idiotic im laughing histerically


I smiled when I read that bit too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 22, 2016)

I love those kind of people, or their screaming 'Banshee' pissed off about T's Ladies. It's the reason why I always had even high priced T's for free and with a 'Thank You' as well. I need more of those here in Italy :-s


----------



## chanda (Nov 22, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> The price goes a long way in making judgement on the persons intent. When it looks like a big payday, ie 150 dollars for a 20 dollar tarantula, well it's easy to see "Flipper". I pass no judgement on your niece. People get in over their head, people's situations change. Stuff happens. Profits over the pet is my issue. If you love it, place it in a good home or at least try to use good judgement when doing do. It's off topic, but seeing mix breed dogs on CL for 100's of dollars is sad.


Yeah, payday is right! I live in tarantula country (SoCal) and every fall the mature males (Aphonopelma sp.) go out looking for a lady friend - and some of them end up offered on Craigslist for $25-$50 a pop. Anyone who knows anything about tarantulas will know better than to adopt these poor spiders - but you can bet there are some people looking for their first T's who will fall for it - and then be deeply disappointed and questioning their quality of care when the poor things end up dead a few months down the road, not realizing that they'd just reached their natural expiration date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Estein (Nov 23, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> People who don't want Internet strangers judging them shouldn't post ads online. Use word of mouth or ask friends/family for help. Just because the Internet exists doesn't mean it has to be used. People managed to rehome pets and do all manner of other things before the Internet.


This seems like an unfair statement. Using an online platform shouldn't translate to giving permission for people to be rude or condescending. No one should have to limit their resources because they have to face people being judgmental. 

I'd also suggest that advertising by word of mouth alone might have worked better before that exotic pet hobby had grown so much and more people were more familiar with what they could be getting. Even today, it's much easier to get someone to take your dog or cat than your tarantula or python. A coworker recently agreed to help find a new home for a friend's finch, and even with all the resources at her disposal, it still took four months to find a taker. If I need to get rid of an animal for whatever reason, I want it to be in a timely manner so that animal can get the care it needs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 23, 2016)

Estein said:


> *This seems like an unfair statement. *Using an online platform shouldn't translate to giving permission for people to be rude or condescending. No one should have to limit their resources because they have to face people being judgmental.
> 
> I'd also suggest that advertising by word of mouth alone might have worked better before that exotic pet hobby had grown so much and more people were more familiar with what they could be getting. Even today, it's much easier to get someone to take your dog or cat than your tarantula or python. A coworker recently agreed to help find a new home for a friend's finch, and even with all the resources at her disposal, it still took four months to find a taker. If I need to get rid of an animal for whatever reason, I want it to be in a timely manner so that animal can get the care it needs.


I think this is just one of the unfortunate things related to everything on the internet that likely will never change.  If you are going to advertise online or even post in internet forums you need to have strength to withstand or plan to ignore any bad comments related to what you are doing.  There are lots of people who are naive, ignorant, stupid, troll types, etc. online who will misjudge or purposely attack you.  When posting anything online you should read your own ad (or forum comment) multiple times from different angles to insure it won't be taken the wrong way.  If you are guilty of making a mistake, sometimes it is even better to stretch the truth a little in order to insure that you don't open a "can of worms".


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 23, 2016)

The fact that this is an unsexed, unknown species, tarantula (from the photo it looks like a juvenile B.albo or B.vagans) that they are asking $150 for (the enclosure included is a used exo-terra that you can find online for about $50 max) tells me that it is more about the money than finding a decent home for a tarantula. Like I said, this is not the most affluent area of Ontario and an adult female avic, with enclosure, isn't selling for $100 - let alone $150 for this unknown juvenile. They couldn't even spend ten minutes online to search other ads to see what other people are selling them for either.
And why would anyone think that a good selling point is to tell people you don't have enough time for it? If you didn't have experience with tarantulas, that would completely turn me off and make me think that they needed this huge amount of time for their care when it is completely opposite.
I'm sure that the person posting the ad isn't around here to see me rant on about how irresponsible they are. I thought about messaging them telling them they have a slim to none chance of getting $150 for an unknown sex/species tarantula, but I didn't want to get into with them. I was annoyed enough already and have no intentions of driving out there to get them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Estein (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I think this is just one of the unfortunate things related to everything on the internet that likely will never change.  If you are going to advertise online or even post in internet forums you need to have strength to withstand or plan to ignore any bad comments related to what you are doing.  There are lots of people who are naive, ignorant, stupid, troll types, etc. online who will misjudge or purposely attack you.  When posting anything online you should read your own ad (or forum comment) multiple times from different angles to insure it won't be taken the wrong way.  If you are guilty of making a mistake, sometimes it is even better to stretch the truth a little in order to insure that you don't open a "can of worms".


I agree that this is something that happens on the internet. I think that condoning it or suggesting that it will never change sets us up for failure--if we say we can't change the culture of a place (or "place", as the case may be), we won't. My two cents: If the person who posts had a responsibility to put in extra effort so that their comments don't come across as ignorant, stupid, rude, whatever (and you're right--they should put in that effort), it should also be the responsibility of the reader to give the OP the benefit of the doubt and meet them in the middle.

I think this conversation itself shows that two people can disagree and still show respect for one another, even online. I think that, as an online community, that's what we should strive for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 23, 2016)

At this point I'm speaking more in general rather than about a for sale post...



Bugmom said:


> People make judgements all the time. That's how we navigate the world, how we decide where to go and what to do and who to trust.


Yes, they do. Often those judgement are just as erroneous in real life day to day interactions as is thinking you have a grasp on what someone's intent based on a few words in a post. Very often, I've seen people toss out judgments based on what they think they know only later to mumble -- Sorry, I only heard the one part of that or -- I didn't know that part.

Which is why I try not make snap judgments based off things I can't know.



Bugmom said:


> People who don't want Internet strangers judging them shouldn't post ads online.


That's like saying -- People complaining about get shot shouldn't come to a country that has guns. Or -- People complaining about getting hit by a drunk driver shouldn't have got on the road in the first place. Oh oh -- If she didn't want the creepy neighbor peeking at her she shouldn't have been swimming in the pool in her back yard.

In none of these cases do we place the burden of withstanding the offense on the the person in order for them to do something. You should be able to move around a country without being willing to take a bullet. You should be able to ride down a highway without being willing to be hit by a drunk driver. You should be able to go into your backyard to swim without being willing to have someone ogling you.

It is not unreasonable to expect certain considerations when interacting with other human beings. If you wouldn't put up with it during real life interactions then why would you think it's ok for online interactions? Rude behavior is rude behavior. It doesn't matter if it's done in person or when one is creeping around on the internet.



Jeff23 said:


> I think this is just one of the unfortunate things related to everything on the internet that likely will never change. If you are going to advertise online or even post in internet forums you need to have strength to withstand or plan to ignore any bad comments related to what you are doing. There are lots of people who are naive, ignorant, stupid, troll types, etc. online who will misjudge or purposely attack you. When posting anything online you should read your own ad or comment multiple times from different angles to insure it won't be taken the wrong way. Sometimes it is even better to stretch the truth a little in order to insure that you don't open a can of worms.


Or maybe make a post with what you need to say and have the expectation that people will treat you fairly like you would them. You know what is unfortunate? That people just accept that this is how it is and it will never change. Think about all the things that would never have changed for the better if we took that approach to everything in life....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 23, 2016)

Estein said:


> I agree that this is something that happens on the internet. I think that condoning it or suggesting that it will never change sets us up for failure--if we say we can't change the culture of a place (or "place", as the case may be), we won't. My two cents: If the person who posts had a responsibility to put in extra effort so that their comments don't come across as ignorant, stupid, rude, whatever (and you're right--they should put in that effort), it should also be the responsibility of the reader to give the OP the benefit of the doubt and meet them in the middle.
> 
> I think this conversation itself shows that two people can disagree and still show respect for one another, even online. I think that, as an online community, that's what we should strive for.


I don't use Twitter, Facebook, etc., but do use the IMDb movie forums a lot in the past.  That site is full of trolls and there is very little monitoring or action taken against anyone unless it is really extreme.  There are people who will twist your words or create hateful messages just to hope for a reaction.  They feed off of this.  I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for things to change anytime soon.  Luckily this forum has better monitoring which makes it a great place.


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 23, 2016)

Trenor said:


> At this point I'm speaking more in general rather than about a for sale post...
> 
> 
> ......Or maybe make a post with what you need to say and have the expectation that people will treat you fairly like you would them. You know what is unfortunate? That people just accept that this is how it is and it will never change. Think about all the things that would never have changed for the better if we took that approach to everything in life....


I wish things could be better.  I think there are three scenarios that primarily occur.

1) There are people who just love to be hateful because they can be anonymous.
2)  There are also a lot of people who don't use grammar well or forget to add in extra expressions to show they are meaning what they say from a friendly standpoint.  I know I have received emails, text messages, etc. that when read as written could be interpreted as being unfriendly even though it was never intended.  I have also accidentally created them multiple times.
3)  Emotions are contagious.  Many people will join into the choir when they see a bunch of messages directed a certain way even though they don't know the facts.  Just look at politics to know this one is true.


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 23, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> The fact that this is an unsexed, unknown species, tarantula (from the photo it looks like a juvenile B.albo or B.vagans) that they are asking $150 for (the enclosure included is a used exo-terra that you can find online for about $50 max) tells me that it is more about the money than finding a decent home for a tarantula. Like I said, this is not the most affluent area of Ontario and an adult female avic, with enclosure, isn't selling for $100 - let alone $150 for this unknown juvenile. They couldn't even spend ten minutes online to search other ads to see what other people are selling them for either.
> And why would anyone think that a good selling point is to tell people you don't have enough time for it? If you didn't have experience with tarantulas, that would completely turn me off and make me think that they needed this huge amount of time for their care when it is completely opposite.
> I'm sure that the person posting the ad isn't around here to see me rant on about how irresponsible they are. I thought about messaging them telling them they have a slim to none chance of getting $150 for an unknown sex/species tarantula, but I didn't want to get into with them. I was annoyed enough already and have no intentions of driving out there to get them.


I agree with you on the interpretation.  If someone says they don't have time for it, my mental image is similar to what I might see in one of those generic pet stores that have a high price and terrible care for the T.  I would expect an immediate discount to even consider driving to their location to see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matttoadman (Nov 25, 2016)

I've found the pet store to t's to be cheaper. Most are 30, no shipping cost lol. This is a classic case of what I bought is now more valuable because I had it.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 25, 2016)

Matttoadman said:


> I've found the pet store to t's to be cheaper. Most are 30, no shipping cost lol. This is a classic case of what I bought is now more valuable because I had it.


That can be true depending one the species or if you're only buying one. The fix for this is to save up and buy a lot at the time. You get a much better selection and pricing is usually a lot better online than at pet shops or expos.

I think the last order I made had 11 Ts in it with 15 dollar two day LAG shipping. With no doubt as to what species any of them were.

So just buy a lot.


----------

